# oestrogen levels



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Dear Peter,

Thank you for answering my other queries. 

I wondered whether you can tell me if when you are under going IVF treatment you become in danger of OHSS and you oestrogen levels soar to say 17000 with 13 follicles, if you went ahead with egg collection and then had the embryos transferred 3 days later, would it be possible that the high oestrogen levels would have an adverse affect on implantation?

I should be most grateful for your view.

Kind regards.

Nadinec


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nadine,

The oestrogen levels come from the developiong follicles and once the follices have been aspirated at egg collection the source of this oestrogen has been largely removed and the levels fall. It is much more important to carefully assess the progress of the potential OHSS before embryo transfer and this would be done by blood test before embryo transfer if the physicians are at all worried. If OHSS is diagnosed on the day of transfer then all embryos will be frozen for transfer at a later date and the OHSS will be treated.

Hope this helps!

Peter



nadinec said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Thank you for answering my other queries.
> 
> ...


----------

